# Can a tortoise hiss or is this a sneeze?



## Donatello (Feb 19, 2014)

My russian Donatello was walking about in his enclosure and made a hissing like sound. Like if you were to breath hard out of your nose. It was a quick sound and as he did it he went back in his shell fast. My daughter was playing in the same room as i was looking at him and she made a loud noise when donatello did this. Maybe he was just startled?. He stays in my room, so usually the room is very quiet all day. Thanks.


----------



## Barista5261 (Feb 19, 2014)

One of my sulcatas does that when he gets startled or spooked and retracts into his shell. I have to be sure not to make any sudden movements around him.


----------



## wellington (Feb 19, 2014)

Yes, it's them expelling air, like when they draw into their shells fast. Not really a hiss, but sounds like one. I'm not sure if they can really hiss too, but don't think so.


----------



## Donatello (Feb 19, 2014)

Ok thanks guys so much. I am taking him to the vet still for a check up because i got him from the pet store. Now that he is in a enclosure with so much substrate i wasnt able to find any poop. When i add water to it i look and look. The last three soaks their wasnt any poop either. But today there was some by his food dish. Does it look normal?


----------

